# لكل المهندسين في كل التخصصات



## عاشق الروح (5 يوليو 2008)

البرنامج الهندسي المتخصص القوي جدا

engineering power tools

كامل 100% 


اسالكم الدعاء

تم رفع الربنامج مره اخري واعتذر عن حذفه بالخطاء
التحميل في المرفقات
السيريال بياناته كالتالي

Name: Registered User 
s/n: 7E527E63

اخي mohamed mech

ما هي المشكله؟؟


----------



## عاشق الروح (6 يوليو 2008)

من الواضح ان جميع المارين يمتلكون نسختهم الخاصة من هذا البرنامج

ولكن لمن لا يعرف

1) يحتوي علي نظام الوحدات المتري و الانجليزي
2) Math
3) HVAC
4) Mechanical
5) Electrical
6)Materials
7)structural
ومع البحث حقيقة لم اجد اي برنامج يحتوي علي كل هذه المميزات

هذه صور لامكانيات البرنامج ومحتوياته وهي حقا عديدة وغير منتهية رغم صغر حجمه
ولكن ما ارجوه الا تحرمونا من الردود والمناقشة


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظك اخى الكريم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (6 يوليو 2008)

Wondeful Program Pal 
thnx alot


----------



## عاشق الروح (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## المهندس بلال (19 فبراير 2009)

بوركت ياغالي!

فعلا برنامج مميز جدا!


----------



## tanash51 (16 مارس 2009)

عاشق الروح قال:


> البرنامج الهندسي المتخصص القوي جدا
> 
> engineering power tools
> 
> ...


يا أخي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،

و بارك فيك
بس عندى مشكلة البرنامج مش راضى يشتغل


----------



## خالد عوض ابوطالب (3 مايو 2009)

من فين يا اخوان نحمل انا مش شايف اى رابط اكرمكم الله


----------



## mfsmadi (5 يونيو 2009)

السيريال لا يعمل هل لديك اخر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عاشق الروح
البرنامج لا شك رائع ولكنه يطلب التسجيل في بعض المراحل وعندما ذهبت الى المساعدة وجدت ان التسجيل يحتاج لشراء البرنامج حيث لم يطلب مني سيريال ولا اسم تسجيل......ارجو بيان كيفية التسجيل بناء على البيانات التي ذكرتها.


----------



## atef mohemed (5 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## alaa_84 (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراً أخى الكريم والبرنامج شغال 10 على 10


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> شكراً أخى الكريم والبرنامج شغال 10 على 10


 اخي علاء
هل تمكنت من التسجيل؟
ان كنت تمكنت فارجو ان تبين لنا كيف؟
ان لم تسجل فهل جربت مثلا ان تطبع جدولا من البرنامج او تنسخه؟
وبارك الله بك


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يونيو 2009)

*طريقة التسجيل*

اخواني هذه طريقة التسجيل في المرفقات

اولا ) اضغط علي Help

ثانيا) اختر About

ثالثا) اتبع الصرة في المرفقات

شكرا لجميع الخوة للمرور علي موضوعي المتواضع

اخوكم م/هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (7 يونيو 2009)

عاشق الروح قال:


> اخواني هذه طريقة التسجيل في المرفقات
> 
> اولا ) اضغط علي help
> 
> ...


بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير
الآن الامور تمام التمام بعد نجاح التسجيل


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك برنامج رائع فعلا
و يعمل الان بنجاح
:79::79::79::79::79:


----------



## eng_mun3m (9 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج جميل جدا وشغال وشكرا يا بشمهندس وجعله اللع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (5 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك و يجزيك كل خير , و أتمنى تكون دايما سباق لإضافة كل جديد و شكرا لمرفقات كيفية التسجيل بالسوفت وير


----------



## صقر محمد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا والله كنت بدور عليه


----------



## إبن رشد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

I can't find the words to express how u r so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لي ولك


----------



## chvac (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انه حقا برنامج رائع


----------



## إبن جبير (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly sobhy (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور الله يرضى عليك


----------



## Ali_haya (10 فبراير 2010)

thank you ya man


----------



## أمير محمد الحنفى (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك و يجزيك كل خير , و أتمنى تكون دايما سباق لإضافة كل جديد و شكرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## zaki5555 (12 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## صفدي (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
كيفية تسجيل البرنامج


----------



## الطموني (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## amakali (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## md beida (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ، 
،**وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## elomda_5 (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## مهندالمهندس (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## المتكامل (28 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك اخي الكريم ............
فعلا برنامج رائع و مفيد .
لك تحياتي


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (28 مايو 2011)

بجد تشكر على الواجب الجميل ده ياهندسه


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد رفعت هاشم (4 يناير 2013)

انت رائع وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الجميل جدااااااا

اتق الله حيثما كنت واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (5 يناير 2013)

بوركت ياغالي!

فعلا برنامج مميز جدا!


----------



## I love Iraq (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المميز , انه فعلا برنامج ممتاز


----------



## ramy_samy1988 (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فؤاد السبئي (2 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## shahbaa (3 أبريل 2013)

البرنامج روووووووووووووووعه جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## عمران احمد (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## haideralbayati (5 أبريل 2013)

برنامج رائع


----------



## hagagm25 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .​


----------



## عامر حسن احمد (29 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ود القبلة (14 فبراير 2015)

برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## sharaf911 (17 فبراير 2015)

بجد تسلم


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 ديسمبر 2019)

برنامج اكثر من رائع سلمت الايادي وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 يناير 2020)

thanks


----------



## non*966 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي وبارك الله فيك.شكرا


----------



## non*966 (4 ديسمبر 2022)

أرجو من الاخوة الكرام اذا كان لديهم برنامج water cad .شكرا


----------

